# The MindJuice Rig - A work in progress (Armor Junior Mods)



## SirKeldon (Apr 14, 2008)

While i'm waiting for the new parts that i purchased from fitseries3, i got the itch to mod something. i planned to use a steel cage from the TT Aquabay M3 for a GTS120, it was done as i explained in this thread, also i made a sketch about how the setup will look with parts ... and there were serious problems about how the GTS120 would be able to blow the heat out of the case. I thought a top-exhaust fan will help the task ... and also i needed to drill two holes to let tubes go out of the case for the future rad ... a total unmount had to be done, so i thought also of cutting the fan-grills and make a 2nd attempt to further improve the cable management by hiding the cathodes as well.

Ok, let's work, after unmounting all the components and emptying the case i cut a hole into the top of the case, i made the most of the Armor Jr bevel that is used to plug the extra usb's and audio cables. Since i had that reference, i took care to make the hole to not messsy with the PSU space, using a drill machine with a radial disk i cut it, here are the results:











I cut a big hole in the cable-panel section to aid the GTS120's airflow:






I had to drill rear holes to pass tubes through, after that was done, i cut the two fan grills, rear and front.














Then i sanded it all and vacuumed to avoid any metal particles getting into the system. I know i have to fix the tube holes, it's well sanded but not smooth and neither merged, i'll use pincers and purchase some rubber to cover the edges.

Now the cable management part: cathode cables as well as speaker and panel ones are routed above the MoBo, the other ones on the back-side panel, not all cables are hidden but i did my best, also there is enough room to place the future MicroRes as well as the tubes going out of the GTS120, here are the results:


















I add the general view with the side panel closed as well as a possible future sketch for the future water parts.










Also i'm adding a temp shot (ambient at 21-22ºC) with the system clocked at 3,44Ghz (287x12) w/mem at 1180 (5-5-5-15)






I didn't paint it yet cause i like the grey contrast and it reflects better the blue led light than black, anyway, in a future i'll change it, but i want some anodyzed dark grey, i hope any of you know some spray paint that will fit with that. 

Any ideas, suggestions and criticisms will be appreciated 

Hope you like it 

ps: take in consideration this is my very first mod to a case and the 2nd ever, i'll update the log as soon as i start mounting the new parts


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 14, 2008)

dud that motherboard is sick ass shit! nice mods man.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking good dude!  Your cable management has really come a long way.  Can't wait to see the temps under water with your new stuff!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 14, 2008)

looking good so far sirkeldon!

one tip, use tape on your case when cutting so you get no/less scratches 

looking forward to you build


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

looks good. you should use the panaflo on your rad and put another fan in it's place.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 14, 2008)

@philbrown23
Thank you man! And yes, this mobo is really a beast, i'm getting amazed of how it performs with the 6400+ and i can't wait to test it with a Phenom 9850 if the price becomes affordable in Europe and the OC results keep going good till now, it would be really a spider! 

@DanishDevil
You're true man, a LOOOOONG way  ... and i'm gonna confess you a secret, me too!!! postman give me my new f*cking parts now!!!

@intel_igent
Thank you mate!!! Actually, i used tape when cutting the holes, two layers ... but my experience with the drill machine + radial disk it's not as good as should be (second time in my life i'm doing it) anyway, i'll consider to paint a bit that parts to remove the scratches. Thanks again for your advices 

@Fitseries3
Thanks dude, i know you don't like my case at all, but i did my best ... and wouldn't be "that best" without your help, so thanks specially for supporting me too  And yes, i think i'm gonna put the Panaflo on the rad, when your parts arrive i'm gonna play around for a bit with the fan positions.

Thanks to all!!! 

ps: for those not understanding what i'm telling to DanishDevil, check this pic of the first setup w/o any cable management and before going water for first time ... it was like a "trainwreck" like he said (and cathodes were not there yet ...) now it's really clean comparing to that


----------

